# Pics of front plate holder hole plugs



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I drilled out the rivets on my Imperial Blue 2011 and have some nasty holes. I went to Lowes yesterday about bought some 1/4 black plastic plugs but I haven't put them in yet. I need to drill out the holes to the 1/4" size first. I can see that they will look better than the unfinished holes but the plugs have a raised edge so they won't fit totally flush. I was hoping to find some rubber mushroom head plugs but I couldn't.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

One of the few nice things about living in Michigan... No front plates and no holes in the front bumper.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

oolowrideoo said:


> One of the few nice things about living in Michigan... No front plates and no holes in the front bumper.


Ditto for North Carolina!

DaleK,
Would it be possible to drill those 0.25" holes into a piece of scrap, install the plugs into that and sand them down.....remove the sanded plugs and place into your bumper??

Just a thought....

I feel for you folks with bumper holes. I made sure my salesman understood if mine came in and had the front plate, they'd be ordering a new car, or replacingthe whole bumper.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's an option


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I drilled out the rivets on my Imperial Blue 2011 and have some nasty holes. I went to Lowes yesterday about bought some 1/4 black plastic plugs but I haven't put them in yet. I need to drill out the holes to the 1/4" size first. I can see that they will look better than the unfinished holes but the plugs have a raised edge so they won't fit totally flush. I was hoping to find some rubber mushroom head plugs but I couldn't.


I chopped this pic from another thread posted here. These plugs, which have a somewhat flat head can be purchased from Lowes.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...painted-to-match, snap-in, "boo-boo" plugs work too.

http://www.keyelco.com/pdfs/M55p121.pdf


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's a picture of my front fascia with a different type of plug from Lowes. These are not mushroom plugs. In my case the black plug on a dark blue car is pretty inconspicuous as far as color matching and I think I'll leave it like it is now.


----------



## awc5004 (Oct 9, 2011)

Only pic I have loaded up right now


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Which plug did you go with awc?


----------



## awc5004 (Oct 9, 2011)

I went with bumper plugs. They are a bit expensive, but I wanted something that would hold up better than plugs I painted myself.

I am very happy with both the plugs and their customer service. Replies by email usually only took a couple hours.

Here is their website BumperPlugs.com


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone have issues with any scuffing of the plate holder after removing?

I'm afraid of removing it only to find unsightly scuffs on the paint that can not be polished out.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Used the small GM plugs from Lowes on my Malibu 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

